
Tech employees vow not to help Trump surveil Muslims, deport immigrants - joeax
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-trump-surveillance-idUSKBN1422KT
======
angry-hacker
Do these people understand they work for companies that help profiling ever
person on every characteristics already? This open letter is more like mass
hysteria.

------
gamechangr
Google - massive advertising company built on PROFILING.

These guys literally profile people for a living.

